# First trip to Italy in MH - help!



## dannilou79 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi all,

We are travelling to Italy in a couple of weeks in our MH which is a Swift Kontiki 649. I have done a bit of research on the route but it is always nice to get tips from the professionals!! 

Please could any of you kind people give me an idea of the quickest / shortest route?? I am going to the Pescara region.

I have applied for a Libert Tag for the French toll roads and have just read something about 'vignettes' for Switzerland???

This is the first time we have done this so any useful hints and tips are greatly appreciated!!

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

This subject has been covered many times, try searching forums on route to Italy.

Best route is Lille, Namur, Luxembourg, Nancy, Basle, St Goddard Tunnel, Milan, Bologna, Pescara. No French Tolls, would suggest you use toll roads in Italy as alternatives very slow.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

French tolls in a Kontiki 649 will cost you an arm and a leg - technically you are class 4 - see here - www.autoroutes.fr

We always go toll free as far as Basle -

our toll free route is here

Like us, your van is over 3500kg so you need a swiss motorway tax form - Swiss toll info

Regards

Russell


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Dan

I have a route with stops; you will only need to get a Vignette for the Swiss border,
You can buy one on Ebay or online from Swiss Transportation or at the border.

I generally go to the west of Venice and lake Garda, but the route I have will get you to Milan if you are interested.

I have it on a spreadsheet with places street names and satnav coordinates plus google coordinates so you can look at the stops on google earth to see which ones you like the look of.

The only problem is that it’s done in Excel and it dose not transfer onto the forum page without splitting up, however if you can send me a PM with your email address I will be happy to send you a copy.

Regards
Ray


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Dannilou79
Recommend you join Motorhome Facts. All the info you need can be accessed in the Forum.
Ian


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Ian 

I have joined the forum and have done for the past two years

Regards
Ray


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Ray
Yes I can see you are a member but Dannilou79 doesnt appear to be.
Regards
Ian


----------

